# Nass RAW - 7/2/10



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore and o3jeff at the Session's Woods parking lot for ride in the forest.  When Woodcore was describing the route he had planned I was a little skeptical, partially because it sounded long and partially because the route ended with going to the waterfall DH, which I've had limited success with before.

We started by going across 69 to and heading up towards the highroad>long way to high road>2 bears>fire road>cemetery twisties>jug>hinman>johnnycake climb>orchard dh>sandy pelican>scoville twisties>truck trail>ledges>waterfall bypass>waterfall DH>gravel loop climb back to cars.

Ended up being about 11.5 miles and a very enjoyable loop.

Afterward Jon and I headed into Bristol to catch some live entertainment provided by Greg and the rest of Twisted Nut at Bleechers.  It was a nice place and the bands were good as usual.  I wish I could have stayed later, but my body was telling me that I was pushing it too far by around 11, so I split when the band took a break around 11:30ish.


----------



## rueler (Jul 3, 2010)

When parking at Sessions, the Waterfall DH is a nice way to get back to the cars...the climb up and out from the river is more than worth what you get on the downhill. That's a nice sounding loop! Wish I could've made this one.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 3, 2010)

rueler said:


> When parking at Sessions, the Waterfall DH is a nice way to get back to the cars...the climb up and out from the river is more than worth what you get on the downhill. That's a nice sounding loop! Wish I could've made this one.



Wanted to take the "Heart Thumper?" up and out but it had a huge tree down across it so we where relegated to the gravel path.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 3, 2010)

Glad you liked the loop B! Definitely need to ride that outer sessions stuff on a more frequent basis. Ledges was the highlight of the ride for me, had a blast playing on all the rocks! Hard to believe that I parked no more than 100 yards away a gazillion times last summer and only rode it once. Doh!!

Did manage to snap a few pictures along the way.....




















Checking out Twisted Nut and the Electric Whales was fun but didn't last too long after a great pedal.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2010)

rueler said:


> When parking at Sessions, the Waterfall DH is a nice way to get back to the cars...the climb up and out from the river is more than worth what you get on the downhill. That's a nice sounding loop! Wish I could've made this one.



Agreed, I never parked there for a ride before (except to going around the gravel loop with the kids), but I'd be inclined to do so again at some point.  The climb after the waterfall DH doesn't seem as bad when you know the car is right there...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 3, 2010)

Did manage to shoot some video of the bands that came out half way decent last night.....It will take some time to upload but will post it up as it becomes available.....

Here's the first one..... 

*Electric Whales*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Glad you liked the loop B! Definitely need to ride that outer sessions stuff on a more frequent basis. Ledges was the highlight of the ride for me, had a blast playing on all the rocks! Hard to believe that I parked no more than 100 yards away a gazillion times last summer and only rode it once. Doh!!



Same here, for some reason I had a bad impression of the ledges trail, that's why I never really pushed to ride it.  I had a blast on it yesterday though.  I'll be back for more this season for sure.

Where's that video?  Did I look to lame to bother posting... :lol:


----------



## rueler (Jul 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Wanted to take the "Heart Thumper?" up and out but it had a huge tree down across it so we where relegated to the gravel path.



Was the downed tree at the entrance to the trail?? If so, that one has been there for some time. There's a NARROW little path that's easy to miss JUST to the left of that deadfall. I rode that area this week and it didn't appear that there was any new deadfall across it.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 4, 2010)

rueler said:


> Was the downed tree at the entrance to the trail?? If so, that one has been there for some time. There's a NARROW little path that's easy to miss JUST to the left of that deadfall. I rode that area this week and it didn't appear that there was any new deadfall across it.



Didn't remember the deadfall being there when we rode that way a month ago so after seeing it just decided to roll the gravel loop back. Regardless, I would have probably caught some hell from Bvibert and o3Jeff had I marched them up that after 11+ miles......


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Regardless, I would have probably caught some hell from Bvibert and o3Jeff had I marched them up that after 11+ miles......



That's quite possible.  Lets just say that I wasn't too disappointed when you said the entrance was blocked.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 4, 2010)

And now here's some Twisted Nut......


----------



## severine (Jul 4, 2010)

That new camera of yours takes some nice video!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 4, 2010)

severine said:


> That new camera of yours takes some nice video!



Thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2010)

Where the videos of me and Brian riding that roller sideways?


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2010)

WoodCore said:


>



Awesome. I've always liked that section.



WoodCore said:


> Did manage to shoot some video of the bands that came out half way decent last night.....It will take some time to upload but will post it up as it becomes available.....
> 
> Here's the first one.....
> 
> *Electric Whales*



Nice. I really dig these kids.



WoodCore said:


> And now here's some Twisted Nut......



Cool. We've never had that song recorded live. Definitley, our most obscure song. Thanks guys for coming down. Weird night. Last minute on a holiday weekend. Still we pulled probably 20+ people in there. Appreciate the support and vids.


----------

